# Cruising in France : clanTT inviting you



## [email protected] (Feb 15, 2006)

Hello everybody

As a member of the clanTT, I'm proud to invite you to our September meeting in center of France, in the Loire Valley

On September 22nd (Friday evening), we'll meet south of Orleans. We'll be cruising from castles to castles until sunday the 24th

Here are some pictures I shot last weekend during the reco we did :


















































































I can't give you a cost for the ferry but this week end costs would look like :

hotels : 120 â‚¬ (75Â£)

meals : 80 â‚¬ (50 Â£)

We'll be driving for roughly 200 km over the week end

If anyone is interested, please fell free to post here with any question, or send me a PM


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi, looks very nice indeed.
Are there any dogging sites nearby??


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

a18eem said:


> Are there any dogging sites nearby??


Probably, but i'm not sure if the French know what "dogging" is yet :wink:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 15, 2006)

I should admit that my vocabulary doesn't include that word yet 

May be with some explanations ? :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

We joined one of your meets last year with Dani, the sights were fantastic. I will check our diaries and get back to you later 

I have a friend in Le Havre who I gave clan TT details to. I will pm you his e mail details on Monday. I am sure he would love to attend.


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Yvan

We could be interested. PM sent.

Dave


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 15, 2006)

Dave

If you guys are interested, you are certainly welcome 

I answered your PM

For those of you considering coming in France in September, just an FYI, we will have the french Audi product manager for the TT among us that week end, with one of the new TT cruising with us 

The only thing I don't know yet for sure is if we'll be able to test the baby


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Hi Yvan
Have sent you a pm as looks great and would love to come but need a little more info
Fraser


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

It looks super (like all French meets I've been to).

If I come, it will be a last minute decission as I have some important dates in September, which I can't miss :?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 15, 2006)

Dani, you will be more than welcome, as usual 

We'll arrange something for you if you decide to join


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Dani, you will be more than welcome, as usual
> 
> We'll arrange something for you if you decide to join


Thanks, Yvan


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Yvan

Thanks for the PM reply.

It's looking good my friend [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

We'll keep in touch and let you know for sure very soon. Will be travelling down with Fraser, possibly the day before.

Dave


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Yvan

Me and Fraser (Yogibear) have just booked our ferries.

Thurday 21st, Portsmouth 23:00 to Le Havre 07:30hrs
Monday 25th, Le Havre 17:00 to 21:30hrs

So, we will be seeing you down there on the Friday afternoon.

Dave
(Thriller)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TThriller said:


> Yvan
> 
> Me and Fraser (Yogibear) have just booked our ferries.


I'm getting jealous :roll:


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> TThriller said:
> 
> 
> > Yvan
> ...


How can you be jealous of all those french toll roads?
You can always come and see how bad they are?


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

YOGIBEAR said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > TThriller said:
> ...


From my memory the last one Dani went through, the Police confiscated her radar detector and fined her 750 Euros. :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YOGIBEAR said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > TThriller said:
> ...


Trust me: *I am jealous!!!* I have been to so many lovely French meets: one better than the other ....

And, Barry, I was in the wrong about the snooper. How could I possibly blame the French?


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> YOGIBEAR said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


You are now English, we always blame the French. Especially when its our own fault :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > YOGIBEAR said:
> ...


Apologies, Barry, I am still German and intend to remain so.
And despite many wars between the French and the Germans - we are friends  
And like I said last year, the officers were only doing their jobs.
[sorry, I am just in a serious mood atm]


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

We are just going to miss you lot by a couple of days. We are driving down to Spain on the 7th do a bit of touring Millau bridge, Barelona, Murcia for 5 days then start to come back through mountains on to Bordeaux then across to Le Mans. We where aiming to catch the Ferry back on Thursday 21st depends on work load etc. I will get Daves Molbile (TThriller) you never know might be able to swing the lead a bit longer :wink:


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

could this be a new venue for the west mids meet? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

YOGIBEAR said:



> could this be a new venue for the west mids meet? :lol: :lol: :lol:


I'm with you Fraser :lol: :lol: :lol:

Assuming I haven't thrashed the TT too much beforehand. I am now a confirmed 2006 Speedballer:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 812#724812

Yyaahhhhooo!!!!!!

Dave


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

Salut yvan.

desolÃ© je n'ai pas donnÃ© de nouvelles depyuis Gaydon, j'espere que le retour etait OK?

je ne pourrais pasetre des votres, tres malheuresement, car je serai en deplacment fin Septembre et j'ai du poser mes vacances pour semaine prochaine.

je descends dans le Sud est en passant par Paris, si tu es dans le coin soit le week-end du 26-27Aout ou 9-10 septembre fais moi signe.

je t'envoie un PM au sujet d'un "petit" probleme qui m'est arrivÃ© cette semaine (exces de vitesse), j'ai besoin d'un conseil...

olivier


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

nolive said:


> Salut yvan.
> 
> desolÃ© je n'ai pas donnÃ© de nouvelles depyuis Gaydon, j'espere que le retour etait OK?
> 
> ...


What the blazes did you say Olivier :roll: I got that much that you're doing somthing around the 9th and 10th September?


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> nolive said:
> 
> 
> > Salut yvan.
> ...


Hi Dani.

Sorry sorry but sometime when I feel a bit homesick I speak or write french you know  actually I do drink wine too, that does the job quite well but's it's more at a risk if not done sensibly :lol:

right, so especially for you then, don't tell anybody :wink: here is the translation:

"Hi yvan.

Sorry didn't give any news since Gaydon, hope your journey back home was fine.

I unfortunately can't join you and make this Meet since I will be on a business trip at that date and had to take my summer holidays starting next week.

I will drive down South stopping in Paris on the 26-27th of August and on my way back home to London on the 9-10th of September, let me know if you're around.

I'll PM you as per a little problem I had recently over here (caught speeding), I need some advice"

voila nothing much important, simply confirming it's a shame I can't make this event.

the area is great and the venue looks stunning  Ah Orleans et plus loin les Chateaus de la Loire :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

nolive said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > nolive said:
> ...


Thanks Olivier 

Naughty boy, speeding :wink:

yes, the Loire Vally is wonderful and I wish Icould go. However, events don't allow me to tour France this year   
Hopefully next year


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

> Thanks Olivier
> 
> Naughty boy, speeding :wink:
> 
> ...


No worries Danny.

first time I get caught for speeding :evil: , I swear :roll: I ain't naughty boy  well OK maybe :lol:

the Loire Valley is great indeed (note to myself, mind your french Olivier ....it's Les Chateaux de la Loire not les Chateaus  ) but I went to Wales (Cardiff, Gower etc ) a couple of weeks ago and we had great great time overthere too.

the scenery on some of the areas we visited, in Gower especially, was simply superb 

I hope to be able to join a Clan TT event in France though  
maybe next year if I'm still around :roll:

olivier


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

nolive said:


> I hope to be able to join a Clan TT event in France though
> maybe next year if I'm still around :roll:
> 
> olivier


Just drive carefully and you *WILL* be around Olivier :-*

yes, next year is likely for me too ---> I can't make it this year however much I like to go :?

[I've thrown a lot of things away recently and came across a brochure from the Holiday Inn at la Foret d'Orient. I know it's not far from where you live: lovely area]


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi Yvan

This event is only a few weeks away, so we need to start booking hotels along the route. Have you got any info for us yet?

Can you post on here, the url for this event on your ClanTT website please?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 15, 2006)

TThriller

Sorry, I've been on vacation lately, and the preparation of the meeting is getting in the interesting phase 

Some informations anyway :

discussion adress on clanTT forum

Meeting Website (still under construction for cultural part)

I just sent an email to both you and Yogibear, but seems like I'm having difficulties with Yogibear email adress

Dani and Nolive, I'm really sorry you can't come. Hope we'll meet in France next Year, and in England too


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Yvan
Dont worry i have your email. will sort out with dave and go booking tommorow
Fraser


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 15, 2006)

You should have emails now 

Got your email adresses wrong

Let me know how everything going


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> You should have emails now
> 
> Got your email adresses wrong
> 
> Let me know how everything going


Thanks Yvan

I cannot view my emails at work and the company has blocked access to the Google translator, so I will check when I get home tonight.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## SpiriTT (Jul 21, 2004)

Come on in France :roll: 8) 8)


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 15, 2006)

Hey, we're preparing a really cool picture, we would need information on the colour of the car present. I know about TThriller's one, what's about your Yogibera, and coupe or roadster ?


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Black TTr , with a cat in the bag
fraser


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

What cat's that then Fraser? Bet the dog's not happy about that...

Dave


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

now you must edit yours or they will know i have edited mine,
Wait but then they will think i am talking jibberish, Or is that normal?????
[smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

YOGIBEAR said:


> <snip> they will think i am talking jibberish, Or is that normal?????
> [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


Quite, quite normal I'm afraid...

Dave


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

whos said anything about a dog [smiley=jester.gif]


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

YOGIBEAR said:


> whos said anything about a dog [smiley=jester.gif]


You know, that one that lives with you, Sooty


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 15, 2006)

Dave

When you have time, I sent you an email, I would need some information 

Se you in 10 days anyway


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Dave
> 
> When you have time, I sent you an email, I would need some information
> 
> Se you in 10 days anyway


Email sent Yvan!

Thanks, Dave & Gill


----------



## SpiriTT (Jul 21, 2004)

At Friday 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 15, 2006)

I don't know if you guys are creating specials posts for picture after meeting. In this case, i will post in this one

/wave to TThriller and Yogibear

See you next year at your national event if we don't meet before

Hello to every one else, hoping we can meet in France sometimes 

Saturday morning, getting the convoy ready










A stop in the woods










The Palace, as TThriller called it 


















Audi dealership, never seen so many TT at one time :lol:









TT Mk II, with Audi France rep 










And last but not least, wasn't even prepared, sunday afternoon


----------



## TTK (Aug 2, 2006)

Wow ..!!!

It looks like it was a real good trip , all the TT's look might impressive together on some of those pics ,maybe next year i'd like to take part .

Nice one ..!!

Kev (TTK)


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

TTK said:


> Wow ..!!!
> 
> It looks like it was a real good trip , all the TT's look might impressive together on some of those pics ,maybe next year i'd like to take part .
> 
> ...


WoW indeed!!  A trip well worth the effort.

I'll be organizing the TTOC trip down there next year and hope to have more than just the two cars... Let's hope you can make it.

There will also be the trip to Le Mans in June if you fancy some channel hopping before then.

Dave


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

> The Palace, as TThriller called it


Salut Yvan

Il fallait pas poster ce genre de photos  car maintenant, je suis encore plus degoutÃ© de ne pas avoir Ã©tÃ© des votres 

and we did it in Gaydon....right nuff said :?

see you next year DEFINITIVELY 

olivier


----------

